# Mish - Seal Mitted Raggie Needs A New Home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Mish has been with us for a little while and would really benefit from a new loving home.










Name: Mish
Colour/Pattern: Seal Mitted 
Age: 7 years old 
Sex: Female Neuter 
Location: Scotland
Contact: Anne/Cianne

*About Mish*
Mish is looking for a new home as her present owners circumstances have changed and Mish cannot be given the attention she needs.
Mish is looking for an indoor home with supervised access into a secure garden if possible. She would be happiest if her new owner is around at least part of the day as she loves company. She has lived with other animals but prefers her owner to herself. She has lived successfully with children.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

She's so beautiful  if only my lot would accept her


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

malibu said:


> She's so beautiful  if only my lot would accept her


how do you know that they wont?
i cant believe how many raggies that need homes nowadays, what is wrong with people


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

What animals has she lived with before?

Wondering how she would cope in my household, very very tempted by a new bundle of fluff


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Mish has been with us for a little while and would really benefit from a new loving home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kaz you keep doing this to me.....i just want them all and they are right in front of me  lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She has lived with a dog so far as I am aware but I am not sure she is too keen on other cats (think she did live with other cats but wasn't that happy about it).


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> how do you know that they wont?
> i cant believe how many raggies that need homes nowadays, what is wrong with people


I think most of the Raggie breed club rescu/groups are the same - all are busy. Very sad but on the other hand when we do find the right homes for these cats it is very rewarding. It's just that quite a number will come needing their vaccinations, neutering or other vet treatments - we seem to have to have a fair few dentals done because their previous owners haven't.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> I think most of the Raggie breed club rescu/groups are the same - all are busy. Very sad but on the other hand when we do find the right homes for these cats it is very rewarding. It's just that quite a number will come needing their vaccinations, neutering or other vet treatments - we seem to have to have a fair few dentals done because their previous owners haven't.


i know what you mean, out of the six raggies i have had, three of them were either rehomes or rescues and they have all been rewarding, such a lovely breed


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

grrr why is everyone sooo far away from meeee :crying:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

hope said:


> grrr why is everyone sooo far away from meeee :crying:


just as well i'd have to kill you for the raggie lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We don't have a major issue with moving cats as such as such obstacles can be overcome - for instance if a cat is in Glasgow but there was a home that very much met its needs in Manchester then we would sort that out. In an ideal world we try to find homes for the cats reasonably close by to prevent any unnecessary stress. However sometimes for the cat to have his/her perfect home we do need to move him/her further.

Unfortunately we have had to actually stop rehoming south of Birmingham because we simply do not have the people to homecheck/transport or foster for us. So we cover from Birmingham to Scotland!

If you are in the south may I suggest you contact Lorelei of the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society Rehoming Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society

Also Helen and Allen of Ragdoll Rescue and Rehome cover a proportion of the Midlands. Think they have a thread in this section.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed she won't be waiting for her forever home for too long, do let us know if you need help with any home checks etc


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thansk Kelly-Joy - you have already been a star finding us someone to homecheck for Jasper. Just awaiting the outcome on that one!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Mish is still waiting for a new home!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww bless her, she's so gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: Good luck Mish


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Thansk Kelly-Joy - you have already been a star finding us someone to homecheck for Jasper. Just awaiting the outcome on that one!


no problem and we helped to find Polly a home that Helen has too


----------

